# Aged Effect (the girls go crazy) (photoshop tut)



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2005)

Open up your image in your favourite image editor (if its not photoshop, you close this thread). This is a tutorial I picked up at *caustic-media.com/sf/index.php but the touchups are mine

Step 1:
Duplicate the Background layer by clicking Layer>New >layer via copy or pressing Ctrl+J. 

Step 2:
Select the newly created layer and hit Ctrl+U or Image>Adjustments>Hue/Saturation from the menu. This will bring up the Hue Saturation box. Make sure the "colourise" box is checked on the lower right and give the following inputs:
Hue: 38
Saturation: 22
Lightness: 5 to 8 (depending upon the lightness of your image)

Step 3:
Duplicate the layer you were working on (layer 1) and then select Filter>texture> Grain. Give values of:
Intensity: 100
Contrast: 5 

Step 4: 
change the blend mode of your layer 2 (the one with the filter>grain) to Multiply. After that, duplicate it to get layer 3.

*img161.exs.cx/img161/7760/multiply9kj.jpg

Step 5:
Making sure layer 3 is selected (or the third layer that you created as it could be background copy 1, copy 2, etc) go to Filter>blur> motion blur.
Give values of 
Angle: 90 degrees
Distance: 90

Step 6:
Change the blending mode for layer 3 or the layer you were working on to "soft light" in the layers pallette.

Step 7:
Touching up: use your Image>Adjustments>Brightness/Contrast dialog box to brighten your image if it is looking too dark.

Clouds: Create a new layer, select it, go to Filter>render>Clouds and then play with the blending modes to get some superb lighting effects. It works only on some images.

Here's my image:

*img237.exs.cx/img237/971/edit3small6yx.jpg


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

u ever seen the movie the ring ???????? that pik looks like it came outta that movie . good work


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2005)

Good tut, goobimama. Liked this one...


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

@goobster : u have a scanner man ???? . theres a way to convert scanned negatives into digital colored pictures . if u have tried it , or come across it on the net , do try it and then most the tut here


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 4, 2005)

Good tut, I will try it!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2005)

@klinux: I do have a scanner with a negative and slide scanner with it. The one I have  is a microtek one and is not so good in quality, btu I don't think there is any tutorial associated with that. You just gotta scan the negatives using that, and its almost like a colour picture. But I don't use it now, I have my nikon coolpix!


----------



## theKonqueror (Mar 7, 2005)

Cooooooooooool!


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 8, 2005)

this one is cool too but ur one on sketch effect was really great


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 9, 2005)

Why in the Heading U wrote "THE GIRLS GO CRAZY"??


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 9, 2005)

I hv created three modified age pics on my pic(the same I am using as avatar):
THIS IS A ANIMATED GIF. MAY TAKE TIME TO LOAD
*img51.echo.cx/img51/3025/agesneha5bu.gif


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 9, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> I hv created three modified age pics on my pic(the same I am using as avatar):
> THIS IS A ANIMATED GIF. MAY TAKE TIME TO LOAD



Please refrain from posting pics of yours or *The boys go crazy*

*www.cafe18.uni.cc/style_emoticons/xmb/hysterical.gif*www.cafe18.uni.cc/style_emoticons/xmb/hysterical.gif*www.cafe18.uni.cc/style_emoticons/xmb/hysterical.gif*www.cafe18.uni.cc/style_emoticons/xmb/hysterical.gif*www.cafe18.uni.cc/style_emoticons/xmb/hysterical.gif

No offence meant


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 9, 2005)

Now thats a bad j  ke.
If I knew that even working on my own pic wud cause problems i never had selected my pic.
1st I've been forced to change my avatar,because of pms and now this. There is more "Lovebird" here than geeks.
But a I've spent time and effort to create the aged pic and the animation I don't wanna remove it.
Now I'm in a dilemma.


----------



## photoshopguru2619 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Aged photo*

Instead of all this MAGAJMARI u shd go to the actions presets already provideed in Photoshop 6,7,CS & CS2 to get this effect. Its readymade yaar. why to take so much trouble?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2005)

@cyberia.in: thanks for the comment.

@sweet neha: Well, when I first did this picture and showed it to the girls in the college, they went all "wow, you are great" and all that kind of stuff. So I thought I'd mention it. Well, maybe it wasn't the effect, could have been just me!

@harrythephotoshopguru: First of all, tutorials help you get used to the software and its workings. Its the best way to learn photoshop, in my opinion. Secondly, I have noticed the sepia toning action in photoshop, but it does not have the grainy feel to it.


----------



## photoshopguru2619 (Jun 9, 2005)

to have the grainy effect u shd just have to add the noise yaar. wass the big trouble in that.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2005)

....whatever....


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 12, 2005)

hey man.. tried all ur tuts out..real cool.. have fun like goans do..
i'll try to come over to goa someday.. say hi to goobi(is it m or f?) i have a male cat here


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 14, 2005)

goobimama  Can i get more tutorials from you
I always like your tutorials.

DO u remember i once requested u to help me design my Album cover and u help me.

thanks

Bye


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2005)

I remember you dude. You the guy who wanted that khoobsurat thing right? Anyway, I haven't been able to write any more tutorials lately because my PC is screwed. 

Thanks for the comments.

Milind


----------

